
Divshot acquired by Firebase/Google - mackmcconnell
https://divshot.com/
======
ocdtrekkie
Another one for ourincrediblejourney.tumblr.com

~~~
FireBeyond
First thing I thought, too.

But seriously, "Our mission continues to provide great products and services!
We're turning off divshot in 60 days. Migrate your hosting to Firebase. And if
you used our Architect UI, that's gone. Completely."

"And if you had a $20/month plan with us, sorry! You'll have to go to a
$49/month plan!" (of course, this point, they don't mention...)

------
ommunist
rip. When creative and promising business is shut down under the pile of
money, kittens die throughout the world.

